# Canon EOS Rebel XSI (450D) - Shooting night sky?



## rgoudie

Greetings, folks!

I want to take a long-exposure picture of the stars in the night sky.  I have RTFM and I know that I must set the exposure to the BULB setting.  I have also set the ISO setting to 100 instead of leaving it on AUTO.
My problem is that I cannot actually snap a picture.  When I press the shutter, the focus confirmation light comes on, but no picture is taken.

I want to take a picture of the dark, night sky by holding down the shutter for a large number of seconds, without having the camera decide that there is not enough light.  How can I do this?

Thank you!

-Ray.


----------



## Bigskyken

Is the focus confirmation light blinking-indicating it can't lock focus?  If so, switch to manual focus, focus the lens and make the shot. Even if you are getting a solid light, switching to manual focus may still work for you.


----------



## Tomasko

Did you use AF or MF? What mode are you shooting in? Try post as many as possible of your settings, because this way it could be anything.


----------



## Overread

Bulb mode should trigger no matter the light present or your settings, so the camera shouldn't be stopping because of weaker light. Check your shooting mode and make sure that you've not got time delay enabled which might be messing things up.


----------



## Edsport

If you have mirror lockup enabled you have to press the shutter to lock up the mirror then press it again to take the photo...


----------



## Overread

^^ Ahh and considering its night photography it well could be the mirror lock up you've enabled to help dampen the shake of the shutter!


----------



## rgoudie

Ah, yes, auto focus sounds like the problem.  I do have the camera on auto focus.  I will try with manual focus.  If that doesn't work, then there are other suggestions that I shall try.
Thank you to all!

-Ray.


----------



## Edsport

You're getting focus confirmation so i don't think the auto focus is the problem but you should use manual...


----------

